# The "Do I go back" question...



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

We all have that one fish that weighs heavy on our mind when we leave the LFS without him or her. I'm curious what tail type and color that specific one is and whether you did, didn't or are planning on going back to get that special lil friend....


Right now there is a blue and white marble halfmoon at my Petco that I am going to go to later today (dragging my husband along and give him the "if you loved me you would say yes" eyes).


Post pics if you did go back and get the one that tugged on your heartstrings!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Faced that dilemma last weekend at Petco & I did not go back. He was a beautiful pink with white trim on the fins (not new fin growth). They had him labeled as dragon scale half moon if I remember correctly. He was beautiful & I hadn't seen one that color. I know he's gone a week later but I'm tempted to go see if they have another one similar but I'm fighting the urge. I already have 5 tanks to clean.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I just did that today. I was xmas shopping, and stopped by the small LFS. They had a huge crowd in there so I just took a split second to see the shape the bettas were in, and noticed one gorgeous red butterfly VT .... but there were so many people crowding around me that I had to leave ... I HATE crowds. So I went and got my chocolate (3 lbs of it  ) and prayed that he was still there ... he was. I picked his cup up and waffled about bringing him home and it didn't take too long to make a decision. But then the whole store was excruciatingly crowded so I just left. anyway .... I'm thinking of going back to the mall tomorrow or Monday, and if he's still there he's mine


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Let us know if he's there! I hope he is! I 100% am the same way w.crowds.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I went back, and he wasn't there anymore. :-( He was a blue HM with a tiny bit of white and red around the edges. 

Of course, I just got another one that's green, red and white. LOL


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> I went back, and he wasn't there anymore. :-( He was a blue HM with a tiny bit of white and red around the edges.
> 
> Of course, I just got another one that's green, red and white. LOL


Christmas colors! I did that with another Betta saw one that I knew I should've bought & didn't. Went back & was gone so I bought another one. LOL


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Christmas colors! I did that with another Betta saw one that I knew I should've bought & didn't. Went back & was gone so I bought another one. LOL


When I saw him, all I could think was _"Gee, this is a PERFECT fish for this month's Christmas Betta Contest!"_ :lol:

He's acclimating right now, in fact. LOL


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Post a pic!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL, two of my fish were "should I go back?" fish. It took me almost 2 weeks to go back for Gallifrey, and 1 week for Equinox. I'm currently trying to decide if I should go back for a really nice blue crowntail I saw at petco yesterday - perfect rays, no red wash, and exploding with personality. I kinda hid him, so hopefully he'll be there if I do decide to go back.


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

When I got my betta Kaiser, who was a complete 'I can't leave without him' fish on his own, I saw a red butterfly delta tail on the very top shelf of their barracks. I made the decision to go with Kaiser, a red white and blue grizzle veil tail, even though both butterflies and delta's are my favorite, and I convinced my mother to let my go back. Sadly he wasn't there, and despite my father making me promise if he wasn't, I wouldn't get another, I left the store with Nero, a red/black/green and white veil tail, anyways.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> LOL, two of my fish were "should I go back?" fish. It took me almost 2 weeks to go back for Gallifrey, and 1 week for Equinox. I'm currently trying to decide if I should go back for a really nice blue crowntail I saw at petco yesterday - perfect rays, no red wash, and exploding with personality. I kinda hid him, so hopefully he'll be there if I do decide to go back.


Hm.... Nope, I don't live near you. I was thinking about stalking Petco to check him out. I love blue Bettas. Alas, I'm too far away, so if you hid him well, he might still be there when you go back.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Everyone here is as bad as I am. (If not worse.) How can I fight this Betta addiction when I read stories like the ones posted here? LOL


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I just don't fight it anymore. I'm up to 6 adults, 2 jarred 6.5 week olds, and many fry still in the growout. I've fallen so deeply in love with bettas, that I've changed my career plans completely. I was going to become a nurse, but I'm now planning to major in business/marketing in college, with a potential minor in zoology/animal science, and open a specialty betta shop. I started my own jewelry business at 16, so I've got entrepreneurship experience.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

The butterfly VT . . . .He is mine! A funny thing happened tho when I was going out of the store. Santa has a gig nearby and he was done and I was putting my betta in my coat. Santa looked at me in slight befuddlement, cracked a smile, and bellowed "MERRY *FISH*MAS!" then he was on his merry way. I just laughed.

So it was natural to name the new guy Claus, lol


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> The butterfly VT . . . .He is mine! A funny thing happened tho when I was going out of the store. Santa has a gig nearby and he was done and I was putting my betta in my coat. Santa looked at me in slight befuddlement, cracked a smile, and bellowed "MERRY *FISH*MAS!" then he was on his merry way. I just laughed.
> 
> So it was natural to name the new guy Claus, lol


I love it! How perfect! I'm so glad you went back and got him. Cant wait to see what he looks like. :-D


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> The butterfly VT . . . .He is mine! A funny thing happened tho when I was going out of the store. Santa has a gig nearby and he was done and I was putting my betta in my coat. Santa looked at me in slight befuddlement, cracked a smile, and bellowed "MERRY *FISH*MAS!" then he was on his merry way. I just laughed.
> 
> So it was natural to name the new guy Claus, lol


That's funny! Um.... wait..... You found a butterfly VT??????? Oooooo, I want one of those!!!!! Pictures! We need pictures!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Happen to me. They had what I'm calling a dalmation colored delta tail. He was a sheened white with turquoise/green ish spots. I really wanted him but ended up walking out with the two TINIEST little female CT's ever. MY bf is calling me the crazy fish lady ;-; I couldn't just leave them there to die. They had at least 45 + bettas.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

I did see one the other day that keeps crossing my mind. He seemed to be a small CT, but I only saw a glimpse of him, so I can't be certain. But he was a cream colour with marbles of blue and red.

I won't be going back though. CTs are $24.99!


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

I went back yesterday but didnt get anything. HOWEVER I did talk my husband into getting my a 20gallon kit for xmas to move my sorority into! I did see this cool purple dragon scale hmpk that Im going to get tomorrow as long as hes still there!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My dragonscale butterfly HM, Neptune was a lucky fish. The petsmart (which is actually fairly good) had 2 many bettas. I was torn between him, and copper DT and a blue and white HM. I was going to get a divided 10 and buy Neptune and the blue and white butterfly but I didn't. I got my sorority girls instead. Sorry not really a go back story.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> That's funny! Um.... wait..... You found a butterfly VT??????? Oooooo, I want one of those!!!!! Pictures! We need pictures!


Yes I do .... I actually have two butterfly VTs now ^__^ Pics will come soon, I'm totally swamped with stuff right now, but I will get some soon


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I did see one the other day that keeps crossing my mind. He seemed to be a small CT, but I only saw a glimpse of him, so I can't be certain. But he was a cream colour with marbles of blue and red.
> 
> I won't be going back though. CTs are $24.99!


Wow. PetSmart has CTs on sale this week. I think they're something like $4.79. (What? Just because I happen to know when my local pet stores have fish sales doesn't mean I have an addiction issue. Right? LOL)

And I think Petco is having a sale, too. (There's no Petco near me, but I saw it on their website. LOL)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

ktbrew said:


> I went back yesterday but didnt get anything. HOWEVER I did talk my husband into getting my a 20gallon kit for xmas to move my sorority into! I did see this cool purple dragon scale hmpk that Im going to get tomorrow as long as hes still there!


So you're planning a future go-back? Cool. 

A 20 gal tank -- very nice! We expect pictures once it's set up (alongside of your purple dragon scale hmpk's tank).


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> Yes I do .... I actually have two butterfly VTs now ^__^ Pics will come soon, I'm totally swamped with stuff right now, but I will get some soon


I need to go back! I want a butterfly! 

Oh wait, I was just there yesterday, and they didn't have any butterflys. LOL


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Wow. PetSmart has CTs on sale this week. I think they're something like $4.79. (What? Just because I happen to know when my local pet stores have fish sales doesn't mean I have an addiction issue. Right? LOL)
> 
> And I think Petco is having a sale, too. (There's no Petco near me, but I saw it on their website. LOL)


$4.79? That's less than I paid for my first VT! Too bad there's no PetSmart or Petco where I live.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I've had those times where I've wanted to go back, but my mom doesn't understand me and my fish, so she doesn't let me.

I was scared Cabanela was going to be gone by time I came back with my dad (I had moved him next to the others in the front, I always push everyone towards the front now.) I didn't see his cup at first.. then I found him! I was so happy.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

it happened to me 3 times. my AB DT betta. i saw his ad/pic and kept thinking of him constantly and hit "buy now" a day or so later. there was a silver black ct in one store i wanted but had no space. 2 months later i came back to look for him but he was sold/died?? the worse situation was my DeT. i had a spot open and was reserving it for a PK but that orange on his fins kept me thinking. i left the store and the question hit me 2 minutes later and i went right back to get him. lol i was so obsessed that i though he was purchased within those 2 minutes but he was just put near the back of the shelf.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My little girl Aria was one of those....she was labeled 99 cents and my first thought was to bring her home right away...a week later she was still on my mind and still on the shelf and now she's mine. And she's yellow!


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

When I got Jack Sparrow there was a beautiful half moon that was teal with dark blue tipped fins! But I couldn't not afford a second tank at the time so I could only get one. Everytime I go back I look for one like him but there is none there 

I am hoping to talk my folks into splitting the cost of a second tank and decor so I can get a second Betta. Since that one fish I haven't had a "must go back" fish hit me.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm having a go back issue right now. I went to a petco a bit away from where I live, and they had an AWESOME multi-color EE betta! If he's there next paycheck (9 days) I'm going to stretch the money and get one because he was too cute.


----------



## Ganymede (Dec 3, 2012)

my family stopped at walmart on the way home and i went and tortured myself by looking at the bettas. some of them were in water so brown and filthy they could barely move

there was a _beautiful _black and red female there who kept looking at me and if we hadn't been in such a rush i prolly would have gotten her. i've got a new 10gal for knock out with a black and red colour scheme, and now i'm contemplating making a divider and going back for her


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Ganymede said:


> my family stopped at walmart on the way home and i went and tortured myself by looking at the bettas. some of them were in water so brown and filthy they could barely move
> 
> there was a _beautiful _black and red female there who kept looking at me and if we hadn't been in such a rush i prolly would have gotten her. i've got a new 10gal for knock out with a black and red colour scheme, and now i'm contemplating making a divider and going back for her


A 10 gal? You could start a sorority! (Gee, I'm helpful, aren't I? But I just gave you an excuse to buy 5+ new fish. LOL)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've only gone back for 2. One is my black orchid CT boy, and the other is my blue marbled boy I got last night.
with both of them I tried my hardest to avoid going back, and waited about a month each time, hoping they would be gone. But no, they were still there and I took it as a sign to bring them home.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

A month?! WOW. Long time! I'd end up going back in a week.


----------



## Ganymede (Dec 3, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> A 10 gal? You could start a sorority! (Gee, I'm helpful, aren't I? But I just gave you an excuse to buy 5+ new fish. LOL)


i wish i had the time to start a sorority!

if i can i'll stop by tonight when i go to return my heater. i'm a little leery to put her in with knock out (potential hormone issues) but at the same time i'd hate to leave her there.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> A month?! WOW. Long time! I'd end up going back in a week.


Haha I just know that I don't haw the spar room so I try my hardest not to get more unless they are female since I have a sorority tank. I also really hate supporting the store that I got both of them from because they're clueless on fish care. They don't even know what species need heaters or what are schooling species. Do that makes it easier not to go back. Though on these two I just couldn't resist any more


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I've only gone back for 2. One is my black orchid CT boy, and the other is my blue marbled boy I got last night.
> with both of them I tried my hardest to avoid going back, and waited about a month each time, hoping they would be gone. But no, they were still there and I took it as a sign to bring them home.


wow your black guy is a beauty, i'd have gone back for him too!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you  he is definitely still my favorite out of 8 boys, a shame he won't spawn.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Im dealing with the same issue. I went back yesterday hoping the purple dragon scale hmpk was gone but ...he was still there....AND the most beautiful male marked as a doubletail that lookes more like a ee that was between a plakat and a hm....ive never seen one like him EVER! I tried to hide him so i can come back on Friday after I get paid and get both.

My husbands gonna kill me but I have to do it. Theyre too beautiful. The good news was an employee just finished changing all of the water in the cups so they were active, clean and happy!


----------

